# How I created my mockup of Hans Zimmer's The Rock: Main Title



## Jetzer (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey all,

A while ago I made this mockup of Hans Zimmer's main title for The Rock. I love that theme and it was fun to re-create it! Here I show how I did it.



I have for a loooong time been thinking about making videos, but I am quite shy to talk on camera! Please let me know if this any good or not and what I can improve. 

Big shout out to @Waywyn for pushing me to put my own videos out there! Also thanks to @Dirk Ehlert , @Daniel James and @ChrisSiuMusic for the inspiration.


----------

